# Brb maidstone



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

hey neone no yet if they are taking BRB to Maidstone in August....

thanx


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bump :2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bump :2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

Bump : victory:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

anyone....:whistling2:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bump :notworthy:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

someone must be.....


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bump:2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bump anyone


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

kizzy21_uk said:


> hey neone no yet if they are taking BRB to Maidstone in August....
> 
> thanx


Very unlikely to get a response on this one sorry, we had the same before the earlier maidstone show.
We did get one of the only four there, from penfolds.
If its any help we saw a lot more at the brentwood show from penfolds again!.....Very good boas!!!


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thats kool thanx . yer i got there just as penfold was selling the last one.

by the way wat ages were the ones at brentwood he was selling and were they very red-orange..


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

evening bump.x


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

:2thumb: bump


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bump:2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy:2thumb:


----------

